# where do i find rap files for pkg files



## kaitlin459 (May 5, 2022)

ok so i downloaded a bunch of ps3 games in pkg format but they dont have any .rap files where can i find these files to activate the games


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

that might be difficult.  if the games have been resigned to free, they don't need rap files.


----------



## kaitlin459 (May 5, 2022)

i wAs able to get it sorted out


----------



## CoolMe (May 5, 2022)

kaitlin459 said:


> ok so i downloaded a bunch of ps3 games in pkg format but they dont have any .rap files where can i find these files to activate the games


Check if they're c00 games as those don't need a rap to work iirc, and you could use PSNStuff to obtain rap files, though you'll have to find the database file yourself in order for it to work..


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

if you tell me the content id, I might be able to look it up.  I don't know if it's against the rules to provide the hex for the rap file, which you can just write into a new file in HxD, then name it after the content id.rap.  very simple so they never disappear from the internet.


----------



## kaitlin459 (May 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> if you tell me the content id, I might be able to look it up.  I don't know if it's against the rules to provide the hex for the rap file, which you can just write into a new file in HxD, then name it after the content id.rap.  very simple so they never disappear from the internet.



turns out the program i downloaded the games from put the rap in a seperate folder i got it sorted


----------



## MondrickSA (Aug 28, 2022)

I also have the same problem with KOF 2002 MAGIC PLUS.. i successfully loaded the pkg file on my ps3 but it won't run. I also have no rap file as it wasn't included in the site i downloaded the game. Please help :-(


----------



## godreborn (Aug 28, 2022)

MondrickSA said:


> I also have the same problem with KOF 2002 MAGIC PLUS.. i successfully loaded the pkg file on my ps3 but it won't run. I also have no rap file as it wasn't included in the site i downloaded the game. Please help :-(


what system is that for?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 31, 2022)

Think asking for the license file is against the rules here, but it's not hard to find the websites that provide it. Try not to use DLPS, fyi.


----------

